# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Using paper and mylar labels for marking museum objects

## JasonO

I know many of you are already using paper labels rather than pen/ink to mark museum objects, but I thought I would post this journal article written by one of our conservators in case anyone wanted it. (Sorry for the poor reproduction, I'll see if I can find the original somewhere...)

(http://www.mnhs.org/preserve/conserv...cessionnos.pdf)


Jason

----------


## Paul Brewin

Thanks for posting Jason! There's a sentiment amongst our crew that by working in a museum one's experience visiting other museums is compromised by the unstoppable urge to investigate the details of how an exhibition is installed such as quality of casework, wall paint, object mounts, and other things such as noting poor locations of accession numbers on objects. We've come across works on paper where someone had written an accession number in pen on the reverse side of a work which was then visible on the front.  :Mad:

----------


## erika.katayama

This was a very helpful article, as I just had a debate with some folks over proper labeling techniques. Thank you for posting it and for helping to get us all on the same page in my department.

----------


## JasonO

I just had to number a bunch of items so a few updates:

- Normal printer paper works fine, but if you have some nice rag paper around, by all means use it.
- Use B-72 for only the base coat, it will *smear your labels* if used as a top coat.
- Use Rhoplex as your top coat, though it looks like the old version (AC-33) has been replaced by B60A - (http://www.conservationresources.com...ction34_35.htm).

----------

